
Highest-Paid YouTube Stars 2018: Markiplier, Jake Paul, PewDiePie and More - lwhsiao
https://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2018/12/03/highest-paid-youtube-stars-2018-markiplier-jake-paul-pewdiepie-and-more/#3eb178f909ac
======
LegendaryLegend
Honestly I think the most fucked thing on this list is the top earner is a
child whose parents obviously use him as a cash cow. There’s no protection for
children on YouTube, unlike a child actor.

You want to dive into a creepy side of YouTube, just look into toy channels
and family channels. Toy advertising runs YouTube. My 7 year old cousins
barely watch TV, they all mindlessly watch YouTube channels that have very
little regulation on advertising. The kids don’t understand they’re just
watching a ton of ads.

------
backspace_
It seems like a majority of this article is devoted to mark a pair of pliers.
Even though he is number 6 on this list. With little no no mention of the
actual top 3 people.

